
HCrystalBall – a unified interface to time-series forecasting in Python - michalchromcak
https://medium.com/@michalchromcak/hcrystalball-a-unified-interface-to-time-series-forecasting-6fb57384ad57
======
michalchromcak
GitHub repository
[https://github.com/heidelbergcement/hcrystalball](https://github.com/heidelbergcement/hcrystalball)

Docs
[https://hcrystalball.readthedocs.io/](https://hcrystalball.readthedocs.io/)

Examples with the prebuilt environment on binder
[https://mybinder.org/v2/gh/heidelbergcement/hcrystalball/mas...](https://mybinder.org/v2/gh/heidelbergcement/hcrystalball/master?filepath=docs/examples/)

------
michalchromcak
HeidelbergCement's first open-source package is now ready for the wider usage.
Read the full blog post to learn more!

